# Fresh Shad off the Wheel



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

First off I would like to thank everyone who posts here. Without everyone sharing their ideas the learning curve would be huge for me. 

These 2 are 4 inches long and I made them for trolling for saugeye at Indian Lake this spring. 

They ran good in the tub but i didnt have my gps so I dont know how they will do at rolling speed! LOL! 

I used one of VC's tips from a previous post for the kill spot on the one. The electrical tape and hole punch work great, thanks VC.

I appreciate everyones feedback, it helps keep ya goin at it.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work! I like both of those color patterns.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

looking good, nice and clean, like the colours

Etch


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that bottom one would be a good pattern for erie smallmouth...nice job!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Walleye- Great shape, and love the colors, pardon my ignorance, but what is a 'saugeye'? pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow nice job! Man you are going to catch some fish this spring on those. I fished Indian lake this past spring. The saugeye are there!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments, they are appreciated. There is a great bunch of guys on here always willing to help.

hazmail- A saugeye is a hybrid, a cross between a walleye and a sauger and in my opinion quite a bit more fiesty than a walleye, and at times more agressive under the right conditions.

Tigger- you are right, there are saugeye in there for sure, indian is to saugeye fishing as lake erie is to walleye, lol. I fish a stretch of it that is 3-4 ft deep which is what I made these for. Wanted to have something to troll that I could let out more than 30 ft of line before it ticked bottom. Last year this stretch produced quite a few 3-4 lb fish and I know there are some bigguns there.

I hope to make some more in this syle with some more of the colors I had succes with the past couple of years. And of course experiment with different lips.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> I fish a stretch of it that is 3-4 ft deep which is what I made these for. Wanted to have something to troll that I could let out more than 30 ft of line before it ticked bottom. Last year this stretch produced quite a few 3-4 lb fish and I know there are some bigguns there.


Those are very sharp, Vision. I see you even put a custom hook on that tail of the one.

The above quote is what this building stuff is all about. You've built a specific bait for a specific application and its a bait that you probably could not locate from any commercial source no matter how much you were willing to spend. Add to that the idea that when you score, it will be on something you made with your own hands and you have yourself a perfect formula for a very addicting hobby.

Keep up the great work and keep posting the pictures. 

As to the kill dot with a punch...electrical tape works great as you can see, but you might also try to get your hands on the peal-and-stick vinyl stuff. Try a local sign-makers shop. The vinyl stuff comes in colors and can be cut in the shape of gill slits. For example, you can get some orange and cut elongated half-moon shapes for the illusion of a gill. They'll usually sell you a foot or two of the stuff for a song. A foot or two of the stuff is enough to make a gazillion details for you baits. Try to get some black, maybe some red and some orange and you're good to go.

I'll be posting some pics shortly with gill details made from the stuff so you can see what I mean.

Again, great work. When you test these baits, posts a few shots of those saugeyes you'll certainly be hooking up with too!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks VC it is appreciated. I cant wait to catch something on them, or even better maybe my son will catch the first one, that would be great!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job on those shallow divers walleyevision...you do realize when you start whackin them at Indian, you will have to modify your name...can't wait to see the rest of the colors and baits you have in mind...!%


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Great Job. I bet the Spring muskies around here would love them too, perfect size!
Cliff

www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Fugarwi- maybe I could just hyphenate my name, or shoten it. I sure hope to whack a few up at indian, the last 2 years have been good for me up there.

musky- If I have thought about trying a few just slighty bigger for some spring Alum muskie. So many ideas, so little time.


----------

